# Mc2CS quesion



## Brasso (Feb 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what will happen if I use a 60ohm Mc2CS switch in conjunction with a Malkoff M31L and 2AA ? Is 60ohms too much for 2AA? Any idea of the output?



Thanks in advance.



Rob


----------

